# Vossor Plus Seecode bluetooth mirror



## Samster (Nov 29, 2005)

Folks, hope someone on here might be able to help.

I have the Seecode rearview mirror bluetooth device for the car. I originally had it paired with my Sony Ericsson K610i and it worked fine. Now i have the new Sony Ericsson C902 but the handset will not pair with the device (it finds it and I have the passcode).

I can't seem to find Vossor or Seecode online anywhere so if anyone has any ideas or can help please let me know. Is this more of a general bluetooth issue than a product specific one?

Cheers.


----------

